# 358 STA and 257 STW dummy rounds



## Hunt Okanogan (Feb 9, 2011)

My brother is putting togeather a cartridge collection. He's got a good one built up now. We are having trouble finding a few rounds...esspecialy the 358 STA and the 257 STW. If anyone out there has or re-loads either round would you be willing to part with one? I *think* live rounds can be sent UPS. Dummy rounds w/o powder and primer would be great too!
If anybody wants to help us out please email me at [email protected] and I'll send you some money for the postage and your time.
I figured before we go out and buy a box of (expensive) ammo for a gun we don't have, I would try this out.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------

